
Ask HN: Anyone using Digital Ocean managed databases for production? - dmfjfj
I was wondering if anyone is using their managed databases for production and what&#x27;s your review of their reliability?   They launch in Feb but I couldn&#x27;t find any reviews online.  I figured HN will be the right audience to ask.
======
oblib
I've been using CouchDB for the past few years on new development so I've not
used them, but I might if they offered CouchDB as an option.

I like the idea of it. Right now I make a snapshot of a server with CouchDB
installed and mostly configured when I want to spin up a new one. I have it on
a $10 per month vps so I can scale up from there.

------
rlshaw
I've been migrating my site to use Digital ocean managed databases but it
seems the performance might take a hit for my tables that have more than a
million rows.

